# Rockler Dust Right use with Vortex separator question.



## Gary Good (Dec 19, 2010)

I have the Vortex separator and use it with a shop vac and it works well. I'd like to reduce the amount of roll around equipment in my small shop and am considering the wall mounted Rockler unit. Does any one have that setup and how does it work and what are your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Gary Good (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone out there?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I know that alot of guys on here have made their own Thein separator, so that may be why there aren't too many replies. The vortex system is relatively new, so others may be "thinking" about getting it, but then find that making the thein is cheaper and easier. If you are not sure what a thien separator is, just search this site, and you will get plenty of examples.

That may be the reason for the lack of replies. This is a great site, though, so don't give up just yet.......


Fabian


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

*Rockler Dust collector*

:thumbsup:Hey! I have had one in my shop for a couple of years and it works great. I have a 30 gallon seperator installed before collector, which is the only way to go. Otherwise you are emptying the bag after planeing 1 board. I also recommend a power switch that turns on collector when a tool is used. You can get that from Rockler also.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, you might want to check out Penn State industries. If I'm remembering correctly (and I may not be) the Rockler has a 30 micron filtration, while the comparable Penn State Unit has a 1 micron filtration for a similar price. 30 microns is just too big, in my perhaps uninformed opinion. Also I think the Rockler is 3/4 HP, while the Penn State has 1 HP and higher portable units. CFM is probably more important then HP though. Grizzly also sells the portable units, but I don't remember any of their stats.

--Matt

edit: By the way, the rockler quick release kit is currently on sale. I picked it up and so far I'm pleased with it.


----------

